
NY Public Library Releases 670k Images - howon92
http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/
======
Kovah
FYI: about 190k of these pictures are public domain respectively without known
copyright protection.

Link for searching these pictures:
[http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/search/index?utf8=%E2%9C%...](http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/search/index?utf8=%E2%9C%93&keywords=&filters%5Brights%5D=pd)

~~~
Amorymeltzer
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10850456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10850456)

------
unfocused
You can even order prints. Seems like a good way for the library to make extra
money. I wonder just how much profit they would make though.

As for downloading the images, take this one
([http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/items/70925be8-ec11-c85b-...](http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/items/70925be8-ec11-c85b-e040-e00a18062dd1))
for example. I find it bizarre why the 3 options I have are:

1\. 11KB in size (jpg 300px) 2\. 61KB in size (jpg 760px) 3\. 81 _MB_ in size
(tiff 4884 × 5572 pixels)

They could save some bandwidth and disk space if they didn't jump straigh to
an 81MB tiff. Maybe some 1k px or 2k px? I'm not a photo expert but I wonder
why they made the decision.

EDIT: Looks like my view of download options are available differs picture to
picture. Some do have extra options, some don't.

------
FrankyHollywood
Very nice! I also liked "documenting America". Photo's about American life
between 1935 and 1944.

[http://www.loc.gov/pictures/collection/fsa/documentingameric...](http://www.loc.gov/pictures/collection/fsa/documentingamerica.html)

------
vijayr
Anyone using these to build interesting visualizations or applications?

~~~
nonword
[http://publicdomain.nypl.org/](http://publicdomain.nypl.org/) is a good
starting point for exploring some of the projects and research around these
collections.

------
CIPHERSTONE
Awesome, just wish the viewer was better. Like being able to click on the
right or left hand side of the photo you are viewing to go to the next one
would be a real treat. #Lazy

------
Ensorceled
I was originally trying to figure out if these images were HUGE (670K >>> 4K)
or compressed beyond recognition ...

~~~
Kovah
I just downloaded about 10 images from different topics and all of them are
available as .tiff and 8/10 with a resolution of >2000px

~~~
Ensorceled
Right, but that would be 2K. Anyway, was just an observation that, at least my
brain, doesn't see 'k' as a count when attached to images but as a size.

